# Best pick of Denver hotels for a bachelor party?



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

The Magnolia has some really cool suites.

Kind of spendy

DP


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

The Magnolia's pretty cool, reasonable and close to the bars. The Teatro would also be a good bet. Its a little more swanky.


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

The Magnolia's pretty cool, reasonable and close to the bars. The Teatro would also be a good bet. Its a little more swanky.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

We had one at the Hotel Monaco. It's in lower downtown. That's where you'll find most of the clubs. It's a little pricy but all of downtown is. P.S. if your going to hire strippers do it sometime in advance. we hired ours the night of and got crap. :x


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't know what your budget is, but the Oxford's pretty sweet and right in the heart of LoDo. Within staggaring distance of the Diamond and you'd have the Cruise Room right there for a nightcap!


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Monaco and Magnolia are both great.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

hotel shmotel...sleep in the gutter like men.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

uh, vegas....better strip joints


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback! We've done the Monaco before and may do it again.

Gutter worked well in college but thought we would upgrade. Vegas is too spendy for this time of the year.

Thanks again!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Oxford*

Tis the swankiest

Now if you're up for travel, the New Sheridan in Telluride is the chitz, but with one drawback, come prepared to spend money. a suite is about $500 a night. But it's the real deal. Took my wife and kiddo there for Xmas last year for 4 nights... I have no regrets


----------



## WaterWake (Sep 6, 2009)

My recommendation for a bachelor party would be the Jet Hotel. The style of the hotel was built around fun, and the layout of the hotel has a more modern look. The club is always poppin during the weekends, and the bartenders work to keep the party alive. The atmosphere was electric when we went, and everyone had a great time. It is in a prime location close to some other great bars down the street. I would not recommend this hotel for a family vacation, but rather something like a party or a few friends going out. After hearing good things about the Monaco, I'm going to have to stay there next.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

2005 called, it wants its thread back.















I beat all a ya'llz to it.


----------

